# Emdr



## Inside (Jan 31, 2010)

So I tried this the other day. It was amazing but not sure how effective overall its going to be. Has anyone else tried it?


----------



## sad101 (Jan 29, 2010)

what is this?


----------



## Inside (Jan 31, 2010)

Here's a brief descrpt from : http://www.emdr.com/index.htm

Eye Movement Desensitization and Reprocessing (EMDR)1 is a comprehensive, integrative psychotherapy approach. It contains elements of many effective psychotherapies in structured protocols that are designed to maximize treatment effects.  These include psychodynamic, cognitive behavioral, interpersonal, experiential, and body-centered therapies2.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

oooh, I just read a brilliant book about this. I'm itching to give it a go after I move back to the states. 

Give us an update when you can!!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

in fact, can you give a more detailed description of the session? Was it just one?


----------



## Inside (Jan 31, 2010)

Well, it started by the doc asking me to look through her eyes, then her nose, her chin, then in between her eyebrows then the top of her hair, then she said something which I don't remember and I was somewhat dazing, fully coherent but my nerves and regular stuff that is there when I go in public wasn't there so she asked me to look at this object and asked what position of the object was most comfortable... as she moved it higher I could feel like someone pushing a situation on me, a sense of uncomfortableness, then she'd move it back down and I'd be comfortable again, then she'd ask a question and my reply was simple, the lesson is in the emotion and the process continued to that effect. Somehow - I'm not sure how it works, I'm too tense to even relax so I didn't think hypnosis was an option, not even sure this is a form of hypnosis... hope that helps. We're trying it again next week. 

Inside.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I hope you keep us posted, I'm very interested in how this turns out. Thanks for the descrip.


----------



## arth98 (Nov 30, 2009)

it comes in many versions and seems to have lost popularity, doubts re whether its more helpful than placebo effect


----------



## Inside (Jan 31, 2010)

so the placebo would be just counseling? I can't relate the two, what I experienced wasn't a chat or counseling, I've had decades of counseling and what I experienced was nothing close to that. It seems that there was a something else going on there...


----------



## sstiles (Feb 1, 2010)

*EMDR can be successful*

I sometimes use EMDR with my clients to help them with anxiety and it can work well. Different people use it in different ways so some people may prefer one method to another. I have used EMDR with someone who had experienced it before with someone from a clinical psychology background and she said my version was very different (but both worked for her). That's probably because of my background in hypnosis so I tend to combine with other techniques as well such as hypnosis and EmoTrance.

With regards to a placebo. I don't think EMDR is a placebo but if a placebo makes you feel better then you've achieved the result you wanted which is all that matters.

Best Wishes
Sharon


----------



## Inside (Jan 31, 2010)

sstiles said:


> I sometimes use EMDR with my clients to help them with anxiety and it can work well. Different people use it in different ways so some people may prefer one method to another. I have used EMDR with someone who had experienced it before with someone from a clinical psychology background and she said my version was very different (but both worked for her). That's probably because of my background in hypnosis so I tend to combine with other techniques as well such as hypnosis and EmoTrance.
> 
> With regards to a placebo. I don't think EMDR is a placebo but if a placebo makes you feel better then you've achieved the result you wanted which is all that matters.
> 
> ...


Hi Sharon, thanks for your reply. I didn't think this was such a new technology or approach but I haven't seen much feedback from the client side on it. What I found amazing was how quick I could set aside my ego for lack of a better word. How does that work from the professional side, how does the ego step aside so quick... 
Again, thanks for your reply...
Inside.


----------



## sstiles (Feb 1, 2010)

It's accessing the subconscious directly so you're not trying to filter everything through your conscsious mind. That's why it can seem a bit strange sometimes because you're used to analysing things consciously Best Wishes Sharon


----------



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

I posted my experience on EMDR here (it's pretty detailed):
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/treatment/products/11.html


----------



## Inside (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. I read through the experiences listed, does sound intricate. I think the EMDR is provoking. Its definitely intriguing for a process, I don't know how the mind links those experiences together like that. Had another session today. Certainly is thought provoking.


----------



## petriabsky (Jul 25, 2012)

Inside said:


> So I tried this the other day. It was amazing but not sure how effective overall its going to be. Has anyone else tried it?


Yes, it is very effective as much as the health insurances are paying for it as long as the diagnosis is PTSD (post traumatic stress disorder). If you search on the Internet it was also discussed on one of the TV channels that also shown a session with a Vietnam veterans. Actually, EMDR is the only known cure for those veterans. The disorder never comes back after treatment is ceased unlike treatements with other form of therapy such as medication.


----------



## sickofshyness (Oct 18, 2011)

petriabsky said:


> Yes, it is very effective as much as the health insurances are paying for it as long as the diagnosis is PTSD (post traumatic stress disorder). If you search on the Internet it was also discussed on one of the TV channels that also shown a session with a Vietnam veterans. Actually, EMDR is the only known cure for those veterans. The disorder never comes back after treatment is ceased unlike treatements with other form of therapy such as medication.


So, have you tried this type of therapy?


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

EMDR was the worst treatment I ever had. The scumbag who used it on me was a sexual pervert (who I ended up reporting to the state board). He used EMDR to get my knees up against his penis. 

Set me back a decade in recovery. If used inappropriately, it can be damaging.


----------



## theJdogg (Sep 18, 2009)

I'm on emdr right now and like it because it helps me connect more with my unconscoius and old memories and connect them to my present patterns. It's amazing some of the things that have come up during my sessions, but some days I'm just not into it. I also feel this therapy much more as a total human experience than talk therapy, feeling sensations in my body when I touch on certain subjects. I could definitely see it as being a little hokey for a lot of people, and I thought it was before I tried it.


----------



## theJdogg (Sep 18, 2009)

chantellabella said:


> EMDR was the worst treatment I ever had. The scumbag who used it on me was a sexual pervert (who I ended up reporting to the state board). He used EMDR to get my knees up against his penis.
> 
> Set me back a decade in recovery. If used inappropriately, it can be damaging.


I'm sorry. Hope he got lost his licence.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

theJdogg said:


> I'm sorry. Hope he got lost his licence.


All he got was a slap on the wrist because it was "he said, she said" and no witnesses. He showed me pictures of penises, touched me and put my hand on his penis. He also continuously wanted intimate details of my sex life and because I thought he was the "professional" I told him. All he got from his board was a record and two year requirement to take note taking courses. yeah, duh, he didn't take notes because they would have been riddled with holding me, touching me, etc. As you can see I'm furious. I've been in trauma therapy for 7 years and much of that was to get over his therapy "practices."

Sorry for being so bitter. I get triggered when I see EMDR

I guess I should have stayed away from this thread. Sorry.:yes


----------



## theJdogg (Sep 18, 2009)

chantellabella said:


> All he got was a slap on the wrist because it was "he said, she said" and no witnesses. He showed me pictures of penises, touched me and put my hand on his penis. He also continuously wanted intimate details of my sex life and because I thought he was the "professional" I told him. All he got from his board was a record and two year requirement to take note taking courses. yeah, duh, he didn't take notes because they would have been riddled with holding me, touching me, etc. As you can see I'm furious. I've been in trauma therapy for 7 years and much of that was to get over his therapy "practices."
> 
> Sorry for being so bitter. I get triggered when I see EMDR
> 
> I guess I should have stayed away from this thread. Sorry.:yes


You don't need to apologize. You were wronged by someone you should have been able to trust. I'm upset too.


----------



## upndownboi (Oct 7, 2010)

chantellabella said:


> EMDR was the worst treatment I ever had. The scumbag who used it on me was a sexual pervert (who I ended up reporting to the state board). He used EMDR to get my knees up against his penis.
> 
> Set me back a decade in recovery. If used inappropriately, it can be damaging.


that is ****ed up. you go to someone for healing and thats what they do-MASSIVE betrayal of trust- he should have been struck off of practicing and the reason recorded.

sorry that was your experience, just more **** you didn't deserve.

sorry, I'm quite angry


----------



## sickofshyness (Oct 18, 2011)

chantellabella said:


> All he got was a slap on the wrist because it was "he said, she said" and no witnesses. He showed me pictures of penises, touched me and put my hand on his penis. He also continuously wanted intimate details of my sex life and because I thought he was the "professional" I told him. All he got from his board was a record and two year requirement to take note taking courses. yeah, duh, he didn't take notes because they would have been riddled with holding me, touching me, etc. As you can see I'm furious. I've been in trauma therapy for 7 years and much of that was to get over his therapy "practices."
> 
> Sorry for being so bitter. I get triggered when I see EMDR
> 
> I guess I should have stayed away from this thread. Sorry.:yes


I'm sooo sorry Chantebella. I can't imagine, and I understand how just seeing a posting like this gets your blood boiling. Your story makes MY blood boil.

It makes it so much worse knowing he is still out there and can practice!

I hope you continue in therapy and can forget this jerk and know that all therapists aren't like that.


----------



## drpjl (Jul 28, 2012)

*EMDR from inside and out*

I'm a therapist who uses EMDR as my primary method and I've also personally had EMDR therapy for my anxiety (regular old anxiety), performance anxiety, and grief. As a client, EMDR worked extremely well and also really fast (just a few sessions) on my problems. Recently I read Dr. Shapiro's new book "Getting Past Your Past: Take Control of Your Life with Self-Help Techniques from EMDR." Dr. Shapiro is the founder/creator of EMDR (but all the proceeds from the book go to two charities: the EMDR Humanitarian Assistance Program and the EMDR Research Foundation). Anyway, the book is terrific! It's an easy read, helps you understand what's "pushing" your feelings and behavior, helps you connect the dots from past experiences to current life. Also gives lots of really helpful ways to calm disturbing thoughts and feelings. I recommend it to all my clients, and to all my friends and relatives! I just want to add that in my experience as an EMDR therapist (certified by the EMDR International Association and trained by the EMDR Institute, both of which I strongly recommend you look for in an EMDR therapist) I have used EMDR successfully with PTSD, anxiety issues, depression, grief, body image, phobias, panic attacks, and bad dreams. And probably more stuff that I can't remember at the moment. Other EMDR therapists are more proficient in using it for eating disorders, OCD, dissociative disorders, etc. It's a very gentle method with no "down-side" in that in the hands of a professional EMDR therapist, there should be no freak-outs or worsening of day-to-day functioning. You know if it's going to be helpful for you within a few sessions, even though the full treatment might take longer, so it's efficient and cost-effective. You learn self-soothing techniques, many of which are also in the book mentioned above, so you can ground yourself both during the sessions and between sessions. Unlike CBT, there's no homework. Unlike Exposure Therapy, you're not forced to relive the horrors of bad events without relief. I can't say enough good things about EMDR. It's changed my life both as a person/consumer, and as a therapist. It's so satisfying to have someone come in for help and then to witness them get through their issues and finish therapy relatively quickly (compared to regular talk therapy, it's like night and day).
I hope Chantebella can heal from her horrific experience with a sick "therapist" and one day disconnect that trauma from the REAL EMDR which has helped hundreds of thousands of suffering people world-wide.


----------

